# Spa treatments/ massages for men



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Are they all 'by men for men' in Dubai? Is it something to do with the law? If not, does anyone know a spa that doesn't inflict big hairy men on the men?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It _should _ be men on men, but a few places have a more relaxed policy.

I am sure Time Out had an article on spas for men recently, so you'll probably find a list on their website.


A treat for your fella? 


-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

BLM said:


> Are they all 'by men for men' in Dubai? Is it something to do with the law? If not, does anyone know a spa that doesn't inflict big hairy men on the men?


Good luck...I see you got mixed answers on the "other" site too.....


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, and yes S was a bit horrified after our first spa treatment here...

What 'other' site?! I am very loyal to the expat forum


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

BLM said:


> Thanks guys, and yes S was a bit horrified after our first spa treatment here...
> 
> What 'other' site?! I am very loyal to the expat forum



 as am I !!


----------

